# Microsoft Word text is written on top of each other!!



## edd080 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi ,
i have been using word 2002 for quite some time, after making one correspondence letter, and clicking on the print icon, the date and address text was suddenly put on top of each other as though they were one letter, is there a setting i can do to bring the text back to its original state? I have been trying various settings and formats but to no use, when i type one letter the next letter is written on top of it.
Thanks,
Edward.


----------



## glo (Jul 2, 2002)

Don't know if this will help. I have Word 97 at work and Word 2000 at home, so don't know what settings may be different in Word 2002.
You might try clicking TOOLS/OPTIONS/then under the Edit tab, if there is a box for "overtype mode" make sure it is unchecked.
Hope this helps.


----------

